# HVAC guys - Estimates



## TxBuilder (Apr 22, 2006)

I am curious for all the HVAC or people who recently installed a new electric AC & heater how much the units and installation was total.

My house is 2000 sq feet, 1 story, and needs both an indoor and outdoor unit plus install.


----------



## oldslowchevy (Apr 23, 2006)

bet it will be close to $6000 for a 13 seer just a guess though


----------



## Aceinstaller (Apr 24, 2006)

I will rarely ever make an estimate without looking at a job to ensure that i'm giving a fair price and have knowledge of the labor involved.

Call a local contractor to look at your system and give you a quote.  anyone giving you a quote on a forum would be pulling your chain.

now, if you have an exhisting system, and you are just looking for a furnace and air changeout, then give some specifics on the efficency that you are looking for.  then I will give you a quick #.


----------



## Ironbutt (Jun 13, 2006)

just a little on this;

I've got a house about the same size (~2200 , ~50 years old).  System is about 5 years old and is a 10 sear, 2 ton.  According to my very quick, very uneducated guess, the unit is on the small side for the size of the house.  I have the original cheese cloth windows (read: energy inefficient) and two HUGE sliding glass doors, fortunately not facing either rising or setting sun.  I do annually clean the outside unit with an 20% muratic acid solution to rid the coils of cotton wood funk and other crap.  I keep filters changed and the inside coil is clean.

The system struggles this time of year and runs nearly constantly without stopping to cool the house to 74 degrees.  The air balance is a joke.  I have investigated and closed any leaky holes in the duct work, and had a new plenum built last summer (guy was at the house at built it cheap for cash-sheet metal, insulated sheet, mastic and insulated blanket wrapped for $150 complete).

I'm curious if the system is fine and the house (glass, insulation, doors, etc.) need attention or if I unfortunately have an over tasked system?

Thoughts?


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 13, 2006)

I never built a house 2000sqft+ and got away with anything less than a 3 ton unit. 

A 2 ton, 10 seer unit will work with a 1400-1700sqft home. 
It may run continuously on a 90 degree day though.


----------



## Ironbutt (Jun 13, 2006)

Square Eye said:
			
		

> I never built a house 2000sqft+ and got away with anything less than a 3 ton unit.
> 
> A 2 ton, 10 seer unit will work with a 1400-1700sqft home.
> It may run continuously on a 90 degree day though.



Why, thanks once more Square Eye for the response!

I was afraid of that...exactly what I thought using my handy BTU/tonage cheat book.  

I'm thinking supplementary AC for the hot room/rooms.  Not looking to dump $5-8K in new AC anytime soon.

Dang again.


----------



## tooltime (Jun 20, 2006)

Just to  put in my 2 cents... for my 920 sq ft house, I was told to use a 1.5 ton. So I think a 2 ton for 200+ sq ft is just too small. 
I was wanting to go with a High velocity Conditioning System system, but it is going at $7k  per ton! That's about $8k per ton past my affordability  
I liked it becuase it is installed with 2" venting in the ceiling, which to me makes better sense than  using the floor ducts  as heat rises/cold drops.  It is also supposed to be much better at removing moisture form the air, as well as reduce the chance of hot/cold spots becuase it circulates the air in the house much better.

_*edit" *sigh* I need a spell checker_


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello Ironbutt:
Do you have a Big Lots store in Dallas? They are selling factory refurbished 18,000 btu Fedders window units for $200. Fedders is a good brand and wouldn't put out junk on this deal. My sister-in-law got one for her room here at my house and its doing great!
Hey ToolTime, that high velocity air conditioner/heat pump is really a dependable system when installed properly and someone should be able install it for a lot less. They might want to install it at night this time of year because of the attic heat. Just a thought.
Glenn


----------

